# left side abdomial pain dr says linked to IBS



## Miss*K (Feb 11, 2012)

I was ill 10 days ago: fever, and a pain down my left side that left me in bed and taking paracetamol and ibuprofen every 5-6 hours. I went to the doctors where she said I may have a water infection and diagnosed IBS. I still have the pain in my left side and although it has subsided n I only need paracetamol maybe once a day its still there and by the evening it aches and I sometimes get shooting pains just at the top of my groin, only for a second but I went back to the doctor after being on my 6th day of amoxicilin and the pain hasn't totally gone. So the dr says, its a different dr this times says I may have bruised my muscles or something and it may be connected to the IBS, I'm not totally convinced but wondered if anybody else had experienced this as I know with IBS symptoms vary n not all are the same for all of us.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I was ill 10 days ago: fever, and a pain down my left side that left me in bed and taking paracetamol and ibuprofen every 5-6 hours. I went to the doctors where she said I may have a water infection and diagnosed IBS.


Just so you know ......to diagnose IBS properly...one would have to be having symptoms for months... not days... Are you saying that at the 1st Dr's appointment that Dr said what you had was connected to IBS? And you never had symptoms before the stomach virus hit?? Because if that is so... No decent Dr would diagnose you if you had only been having symptoms for days.See our Diagnosis Info page here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/diagnosisNow if you had been diagnosed with IBS before this virus hit you.. ok. But if not... it's waaaay too early to be diagnosed with it.I think your system was upset by the virus and many times antibiotics can cause stomach upset as well.... so... Between the two I am not surprised your stmach is giving you trouble... that would be kinda be typical for ANYone (Not just IBS'ers) who has had a stomach virus followed by a round of antibiotics.After you finish the antibiotics take a Good probiotic.. as the virus and or the antibiotics could have gotten your gut bacterial balance out of whack and that too could cause stomach upset. A good probiotic could restore that to a good balance.


----------



## Miss*K (Feb 11, 2012)

No I've had a series of problems for 20 odd years, I posted my story the other day if u want to read it over, ewent to the doctors with the left side pain etc and while I was there told her what I had been goin through since I was 15. She felt my stomach etc asked some questions and said it sounded like IBS. I have problems on a daily basis. This isn't a one off and at times have done so for many years. Thank you for you're thoughts and have a good day


----------



## Miss*K (Feb 11, 2012)

*Just to add, as I skimmed your message again, I stated that I had been to the drs twice and on the second visit he said it could be connected to the IBS. To say again I haven't had the symptoms for days its been years


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Get the probiotics into you then.. and see if that helps. You are describing a typical IBS reaction (or rather OVER reaction.. lol) to a stomach bug. If our guts didn't behave like such Drama Queens... life would be a lot easier!


----------



## Miss*K (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks again for your valued advice. My stomach has (touch wood) dramatically calmed down and since I have been taking the fybogel is semi-pain free and settled. I will try the pro-biotics thanks. Just glad to be feeling semi-normal again after what felt like an eternity lol. Also in total agreement about the drama queen stomach mine definitely deserves an oscar for all the work it puts in.Have a good day and take care


----------



## rpeters188 (Mar 1, 2012)

could be diverticulitis. pain in the lower left abdomen with a fever are common symptoms. get it checked out.


----------

